# Hoyt Shoot



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

yes it was a great shoot. congrats on taking second place Serge . i was only able to squeek out a 4th place finish. but im coming after you and stephan next year lol.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

jeronimo said:


> yes it was a great shoot. congrats on taking second place Serge . i was only able to squeek out a 4th place finish. but im coming after you and stephan next year lol.


Thanks...I was happy, considering it was my first 3D shoot since the Nationals last year. I've had a tough 1 st half this year...next year I'll be back in the swing of things...my son should also be shooting.

serge


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

yes it was great as always, lots off shooters ,cant wait for next year .hope we will have moosekabobs next year ,loooooool.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

They had 594 inscriptions. I think nobody can beat that in Canada. It was a great tournement as allway.


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

scores are up on the pro 3d site.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*attn tony*

tony can you give us a direct link to scores as site only in francais and I can`t find them on their site...way to busy for me to unravel thanks in advance...


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

go to pro 3d then to telechargement they hoyt result


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i think this will work for you Ted :wink:

http://www.pro3d.ca/data/downloads/resultats_defi_hoyt_2010.xls


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*where*

I don`t see any trad listings or kids are they missing..??


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I don`t see any trad listings or kids are they missing..??


there are numbered tabs on the bottom of the page for the different classes. once you have clicked a tab there is a description for that class. trad is 23-24 i think , kids cadet 21-22 . even numbers=ladies odd=men. hope this helps


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ok*

thanks found them


----------

